# Don't Cry For The Horse (full version)



## My Beau

I saw someone posted this poem, thought you guys might like the long version, too. It's beautiful.​​
Don't cry for the horses
That life has set free
A million white horses
Forever to be

Don't cry for the horses
Now in God's hands
As they dance and they prance
To a heavenly band

They were ours as a gift
But never to keep
As they close their eyes
Forever to sleep

Their spirits unbound
On silver wings they fly
A million white horses
Against the blue sky

Look up into heaven
You'll see them above
The horses we lost
The horses we loved

Manes and tails flowing
They Gallop through time
They were never yours
They were never mine

Don't cry for the horses
They will be back someday
When our time has come
They will show us the way

On silver wings they will lift us
To the warmth of the sun
When our life is over
And eternity has begun

We will jump the sun
And dance over the moon
A Ballet of horses and riders
on the winds
to a heavenly tune

Do you hear that soft nicker
Close to your ear?
Don't cry for the horses
Love the ones that are here

Don't cry for the horses
Lift up your sad eyes
Can't you see them
As they fly by?

A million white horses
Free from hunger and pain
Their spirits set free
Until we ride again​


----------



## Angelhorsegirl

That is GORGEOUS, I loved it!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

iloveit


----------



## horsegirlmaddy

That is sooo perfect for my wall! i write all my favourite poems and quotes in paint on my bedroom walls, and that has just become the newest addition! so thank you for sharing that, it's beautiful.


----------



## DutchHorse

Beautiful! Just beautiful!


----------



## princess warrior

Thankyou, it is beautiful and I needed to hear that.


----------



## jadeewood

same - just as i was crying about my lost horse


----------



## Vidaloco

I know it says don't cry but it still brought a tear to my eye. Thanks for sharing it.


----------

